# Veranstaltungen im norddeutschen Raum?



## Deleted 163458 (19. März 2010)

Moin,moin.

Wie der Titel schon sagt suche ich Veranstaltungen und Rennen in Norddeutschland, aber auch im südlichen Dänemark. 
Dabei sollte in etwa der Harz die südliche Grenze und 
Syddanmark/Region Sjaelland die nördliche Grenze darstellen.
Dafür darf von gemütlichen Ausfahrten, über CTF und XC bis MTBO so ziemlich alles dabei sein. 
Aufgrund der geographischen Gegebenheiten sind Rennen hier ja ohnehin rar. Von daher bin ich ein wenig auf Eure Mithilfe angewiesen.

Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## John Rico (20. März 2010)

Einen guten Überblick bieten [URL="http://www.helmuts-fahrrad-seiten.de/"helmuts-fahrrad-seiten/[/URL]

Es gibt einige CTFs (u.a. Ratzeburg), das nördlichste mir bekannte (CC) Rennen wird in Buchholz i.d.N. stattfinden.
Ansonsten schau dir mal die Liste an, da ist vielleicht was für dich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 163458 (28. März 2010)

Eben leider nicht. Oder genauer gesagt: Nicht mehr. In den letzten Jahren war dies tatsächlich eine der umfangreichsten Terminlisten des www.

Das hat sich leider etwas geändert.
Helmut hat schlichtweg die Termine vom Vorjahr für dieses Jahr übernommen und kaum neue Termine und Events eingefügt. Dabei hat sich terminlich, auch aufgrund des langen Winters, ja einiges geändert.
Vielen Eventangaben fehlen Links oder Termine.

Offenbar hat Helmut inzwischen wichtigeres zu tun. Er scheint sich jetzt mehr um den RR-Bereich zu kümmern. Dort findet er den Großteil seiner Leser. Seit Helmut nun Werbung u.a. für Schwalbe und Trenga.de und viele andere Unternehmen macht, scheint ihm dies das Hauptanliegen.
Das ist schade, denn unter dem steigenden komerziellen Einfluss leiden seine Berichte, der Lesespaß, letztlich die ganze Seite und auch sein Forum.


----------



## plattsnacker (30. März 2010)

Hi,

es findet am 11.04.2010 Helmuts Höllenritt in Meudelfitz statt.

40 km (5 * 8 km) Mountainbiken 

Mehr unter:
<http://www.igaswendland.de/2010/termine2010.php>

Bzw. im Anhang


Viel Spass

Christian


----------



## Skorpion (30. März 2010)

Moin aus der Nordheide,

das *Stevens-MTB-Rennen in Buchholz* findet in diesem Jahr nicht wie gewohnt Pfingsten statt.
In diesem Jahr organisiert die RSG Nordheide das Rennen (Lizenz, Jedermann- und  Hobbyrennen) erst am *21.08.2010*. 
Weitere Infos www.rsg-nordhei.de


----------



## Grauer (1. April 2010)

Hallöchen aus Südniedersachsen,
vielleicht interessiert Dich ein Termin im August:
www.runandbike4help.de


----------



## Kalles (2. April 2010)

Hallo,
für euch bestimmt eine nette Trainingsrunde. 3Std. durch den T.-W.

Tour für jeden der Lust hat auf Mountainbiken.  
Morgen wieder um 14Uhr. Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Da wollen wir mal ne schöne Osterrunde einläuten, freu mich schon drauf.

Letzten Mittwoch sind wir seit langem auch mal wieder unterwegs gewesen. Jetzt nach der Zeitumstellung werden wir es wieder öfter machen. Wäre gut, wenn ihr euch zu der Mittwochsrunde anmeldet. Abfahrt 18Uhr45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Catsoft (2. April 2010)

Skorpion schrieb:


> Moin aus der Nordheide,
> 
> das *Stevens-MTB-Rennen in Buchholz* findet in diesem Jahr nicht wie gewohnt Pfingsten statt.
> In diesem Jahr organisiert die RSG Nordheide das Rennen (Lizenz, Jedermann- und  Hobbyrennen) erst am *21.08.2010*.
> Weitere Infos www.rsg-nordhei.de



Da ist "leider" schon der GRC 

Robert


----------



## Sanz (4. April 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Da ist "leider" schon der GRC
> 
> Robert



Wollt Ihr den Christalp fahren?

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Skorpion (8. April 2010)

*Mein Tip für diesen Monat*

zum Start der Mountainbike-Saison 2010, am 25. April  2010, startet in Soltau ein vollkommen neues, sportliches Jedermann Event
http://www.bmc-soltau.de/


----------



## Catsoft (8. April 2010)

Sanz schrieb:


> Wollt Ihr den Christalp fahren?
> 
> Gruß
> Andre



Jupp. Nach 4 TACs war eine  Steigerung fällig 

Der Höllenritt ist übrigens ausgebucht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndreZ. (9. April 2010)

Skorpion schrieb:


> *Mein Tip für diesen Monat*
> 
> zum Start der Mountainbike-Saison 2010, am 25. April  2010, startet in Soltau ein vollkommen neues, sportliches Jedermann Event
> http://www.bmc-soltau.de/



Wenn an dem Tag nicht schon der Harz-Cup starten würde, wäre ich bestimmt mal gucken gefahren!


----------



## Catsoft (12. April 2010)

Moin!

War mal wieder ein harter Ritt  Gibts schon Bilder?

Robert


----------



## AndreZ. (12. April 2010)

Ich habe nocht nicht´s gefunden.

Aber wenn dann hier: http://www.bikeshop-luechow.de/Fahrad/Fah.in2.htm

Dauert aber immer ein paar Tage!

MfG


----------



## Catsoft (12. April 2010)

Moin Andre!

Du solltest mal dein Benutzerfoto tauschen. Deine neuer Sponsor wirds dir danken  Wie ist´s bei dir gelaufen?



Robert


----------



## AndreZ. (12. April 2010)

Moin Robert,

normalerweise sollte ich mit Platz 4 nicht unzufrieden sein, allerdings macht mir der zeitliche Abstand zu den ersten beiden Kopfschmerzen.
Aber sonst war es wieder ne nette Runde.

Wie war es bei dir?

Das mit dem Bild werde ich bei nächster Gelegenheit machen


----------



## Catsoft (12. April 2010)

Lief nicht schlecht für den Anfang der Saison. Konnte leider "Pullover" in der 2ten Runde nicht folgen. Hab dabei ein wenig überzogen und hatte in der Folge Magenprobleme. Aber Platz 2 bei den alten Säcken passt schon. War auch nur die Vorbereitung auf das Vorbereitungsrennen in Kellerwald 

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snevern (13. April 2010)

Moin joa war echt ein schönes Rennen 
Wetter war ja auch noch  Trocken geblieben nur der platte Hinterreifen in der Letzten runde hat mir bisschen über 3 Minuten genommen 

Warte auch auf Fotos 

Gruß Arne


----------



## Mad-Line (14. April 2010)

Hi
ich war leider nicht Vor Ort in Meudelfitz um Bilder zu machen aber ich denke ich bekomme noch welche lade sie dann hoch. Wer welche hat möge sich melden


----------



## Deleted 163458 (14. April 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Da ist "leider" schon der GRC
> 
> Robert





Sanz schrieb:


> Wollt Ihr den Christalp fahren?
> 
> Gruß
> Andre





Catsoft schrieb:


> Jupp. Nach 4 TACs war eine  Steigerung fällig
> 
> Der Höllenritt ist übrigens ausgebucht...





Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> War mal wieder ein harter Ritt  Gibts schon Bilder?
> 
> Robert





AndreZ. schrieb:


> Ich habe nocht nicht´s gefunden.
> 
> Aber wenn dann hier: http://www.bikeshop-luechow.de/Fahrad/Fah.in2.htm
> 
> ...





Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin Andre!
> 
> Du solltest mal dein Benutzerfoto tauschen. Deine neuer Sponsor wirds dir danken  Wie ist´s bei dir gelaufen?
> 
> ...





AndreZ. schrieb:


> Moin Robert,
> 
> normalerweise sollte ich mit Platz 4 nicht unzufrieden sein, allerdings macht mir der zeitliche Abstand zu den ersten beiden Kopfschmerzen.
> Aber sonst war es wieder ne nette Runde.
> ...





Catsoft schrieb:


> Lief nicht schlecht für den Anfang der Saison. Konnte leider "Pullover" in der 2ten Runde nicht folgen. Hab dabei ein wenig überzogen und hatte in der Folge Magenprobleme. Aber Platz 2 bei den alten Säcken passt schon. War auch nur die Vorbereitung auf das Vorbereitungsrennen in Kellerwald
> 
> Robert





Snevern schrieb:


> Moin joa war echt ein schönes Rennen
> Wetter war ja auch noch  Trocken geblieben nur der platte Hinterreifen in der Letzten runde hat mir bisschen über 3 Minuten genommen
> 
> Warte auch auf Fotos
> ...





Mad-Line schrieb:


> Hi
> ich war leider nicht Vor Ort in Meudelfitz um Bilder zu machen aber ich denke ich bekomme noch welche lade sie dann hoch. Wer welche hat möge sich melden




Und was hat nun dieser ganze Schei$$ mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun???


----------



## AndreZ. (15. April 2010)

Es dreht sich ALLES um *Veranstaltungen im norddeutschen Raum* 
Als Schei$$ würde ich das nun aber nicht bezeichenen!


----------



## plattsnacker (15. April 2010)

Vorschlag:

Hier in diesen Thread wird der ganze "Schei$$" akzeptiert und für die Übersicht der Veranstaltungen (und nur dafür) wird eine Interessensgemeinschaft "Veranstaltungen im norddeutschen Raum" eröffnet.  Oder halt andersherum...


----------



## AndreZ. (15. April 2010)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Vorschlag:
> 
> Hier in diesen Thread wird der ganze "Schei$$" akzeptiert und für die Übersicht der Veranstaltungen (und nur dafür) wird eine Interessensgemeinschaft "Veranstaltungen im norddeutschen Raum" eröffnet.  Oder halt andersherum...


----------



## Mad-Line (16. April 2010)

so Foto's vom Höllenritt sind Online.


----------



## Deleted 163458 (17. April 2010)

Bagdad-Biker schrieb:


> Moin,moin.
> 
> Wie der Titel schon sagt suche ich Veranstaltungen und Rennen in Norddeutschland, aber auch im südlichen Dänemark.
> Dabei sollte in etwa der Harz die südliche Grenze und
> ...




Nur um nochmal an das eigentliche Thema zu erinnern!!!

Für eure Erfahrungen, Rennberichte, Bilder etc. möchte ich euch bitten ein eigenes Thema zu eröffnen!


----------



## Echinopsis (17. April 2010)

Zum Thema, ein paar Termine im Solling/südlichen Niedersachsen:

sehr kurzfristig 18. April 2010, Lönskrug Warm Up Marathon in Hellental (Nähe Holzminden) 20, 40 oder 60 km Streckenlänge

15. Mai 2010 Race to Sky in Boffzen, eher Cross Country

30. Mai 2010 Schaeferwerk-Mountainbike-Cup in Dassel, kurzer Marathon mit max. 40 km

04.Juli 2010 Allersheimer MTB-Cup Neuhaus/Solling, Marathon mit 25, 53 oder 106 km

MfG Tine


----------



## Uelle (17. April 2010)

Mad-Line schrieb:


> so Foto's vom Höllenritt sind Online.



... wo?

Gruß Uelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mad-Line (19. April 2010)

hier


----------



## FrankyS04 (14. Mai 2010)

Hey Biker,

wie wärs mit einem Rennen in Dassel/Solling am Sonntag 30.05.2010 im Rahme der Challenge wertung...

Tolle Organisation schöne Strecke in den Solling mit Schotter- und singele Trails  10, 20 und 40 km  mehr unter Dasseler Sportclub Solling Lauf oder Schäferwerk-Cup

Bis denn in Dassel
FrankyS04





Bagdad-Biker schrieb:


> Moin,moin.
> 
> Wie der Titel schon sagt suche ich Veranstaltungen und Rennen in Norddeutschland, aber auch im südlichen Dänemark.
> Dabei sollte in etwa der Harz die südliche Grenze und
> ...


----------



## lunchbreak (20. Januar 2011)

Kellerwald-Bikemarathon

Der Termin für 2011 steht!

Sonntag 17.04.2011

Alle Infos gibts auf www.kellerwald-bikemarathon.de


----------



## Catsoft (12. April 2011)

Moin!

Helmuts Höllenritt 2011 ist Geschichte und es war wieder eine rundrum gelungene Sache. Ergebnisse gibts hier und ich kann allen nur empfehlen diese Veranstaltung fürs nächste Jahr in den Kalender aufzunehmen!

Auf nach Kellerwald  Wetter soll ja ganz gut werden.

Robert

Edit: Hat jemand schon Bilder?


----------



## Lotte.2000 (12. April 2011)

@Robert

wusst ich doch, das Bike hab ich schon mal gesehen, in Barntrup beim 8h Rennen. Sehr schön .

Ja Hitzacker war schon toll, alles sehr unkompliziert und eine lockere, familiäre Atmosphäre. Hier kommt man wirklich gerne wieder.
Für mich ist es ganz gut gelaufen, auch wenn ich 95% der Rennens alleine fahren musste War mir nicht sicher ob ich es schaffe an der Gruppe dran zu bleiben und bin dann auf Sicherheit mein Tempo gefahren. 
Ergebnis Platz 8 gesamt und Platz 1 der Sen2!  
Hier gibt es einen Rennbericht von Jan und auch einen Link für Bilder.

Kommendes Wochenende geht es nach Bad Harzburg (schon wieder 5 Runden)

es grüßt René


----------

